# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εσείς πως εξημερώσατε τον παπαγάλο σας.

## Αριστειδης

Καλησπερα, επειτελους πηρα και εγω το παπαγαλακι μου ενα ομορφο budgie  και θελω να με βοηθησετε να ακολουθησω τα καταλληλα βηματα για την εξημερωση του.Γι'αυτο θελω να μου πειτε τα βηματα που ακολουθησατε ωστε να εξημερωσατε πληρως καθε ειδους παπαγαλου ασχετου φυλου και ηλικιας.Αυτο πιστευω θα βοηθησει ολλα τα καινουρια μελη.Παρακαλω να αναφερετε το ειδος του παπαγαλου σας.
Ευχαρηστω

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ εξημέρωσα τον Αρθούρο μου, cockatiel. Όταν τον πήρα ήταν 3 μηνών και άγριος. Είχε μεγαλώσει με το τάισμα των γονέων. Θα τα πω σε βήματα για να είναι πιο συνοπτικά και κατανοητά.

1) Τις πρώτες 2 εβδομάδες περίπου το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να του αλλάζω φαγητό/νερό και να του μιλάω πολύ.
2) Έπειτα πήρα κεχρί, έκοψα ένα κομμάτι περίπου 6-7 εκατοστά και το στερέωσα στο κλουβί, από την έξω πλευρά.
3) Όταν δοκίμασε το κεχρί και του άρεσε, το έκρυψα μέσα σε ένα παιχνίδι και αυτό το παιχνίδι το άφησα από την έξω πλευρά επίσης. 
4) Αφού προσπαθούσε να φάει από το παιχνίδι, πλησίαζα το χέρι μου και έφερνα πιο κοντά του το παιχνίδι για να φάει. 
5) Σιγά σιγά αφαίρεσα τελείως το παιχνίδι και απλά του έδινα κεχρί με το χέρι μου εξωτερικά του κλουβιού μέχρι να ακολουθεί το χέρι μου παντού στο κλουβί για να φάει. 
6) Στη συνέχεια έβαλα το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί με το κομμάτι κεχρί και μετά από λίγη ώρα αμφιβολίας έφαγε από το χέρι μου.

Για να ανέβει στο χέρι μου τώρα: 

1) Αφού ήταν άνετος να τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, έβαλα στη χούφτα μου σπόρους από την τροφή του.
2) Είχα ανοιχτή την παλάμη μου μπροστά του με τους σπόρους στη μέση, στην αρχή ακριβώς δίπλα στο κλαδί.
3) Όταν είδα ότι νιώθει άνετα να φάει από την παλάμη μου, άρχισα να την απομακρύνω ελαφρά έτσι ώστε να χρειαστεί να τεντώνεται. 
4) Στο τέλος απλά άνοιγα την παλάμη μου στο κέντρο του κλουβιού και εκείνος πήδαγε από το κλαδί για να έρθει να φάει! 


Όλα αυτά τα λέω μεν συνοπτικά αλλά έπαιρνε καιρό να πάω από το ένα βήμα στο επόμενο. Δεν ήταν κάθε μέρα και αλλαγή. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βλέπουμε τη γλώσσα του σώματος του παπαγάλου και να κατανοούμε τι προσπαθεί να μας "πει". Δηλαδή αν όταν προχωράμε σε νέο βήμα και βλέπουμε ότι δεν έρχεται να φάει και απομακρύνεται όσο πλησιάζουμε ή αν κυριολεκτικά μας γυρνά την πλάτη σημαίνει πως δεν νιώθει ακόμα άνετα να προχωρήσει παρακάτω. Οπότε γυρνάμε στο στάδιο που ήταν εμφανές ότι αισθανόταν άνετα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Είδος : cockatiel 

Η Μόκα όταν την υιοθέτησα ήταν 2.5 χρονών και άγρια . 
Αρχικά για τις πρώτες τρεις εβδομάδες δεν την προσέγγιζα καθόλου , απλά τροφή , νερό και αλλαγή στο υπόστρωμα . 
Σιγά σιγά εκείνη από μόνη της μου έδειχνε ότι ήθελε την παρουσία μου οπότε για εμένα εκείνη ήταν η στιγμή που περίμενα , την στιγμή δηλαδή που το ίδιο το πουλί θα έρθει να με προσεγγίσει ! Νομίζω είναι το πιο βασικό βήμα ...
Ο τρόπος που την προσέγγισα δεν ήταν τίποτα παραπάνω από το να της μιλάω στοργικά και να της δίνω κεχρί . 
Αρχικά, έβαζα το κεχρί στο κλουβί καλά δεμένο απλά και μόνο ώστε να το μάθει να το τρώει . Για περίπου μια εβδομάδα της το κρεμούσα . 
Όταν είδα ότι από μόνη της όταν με έβλεπε να πλησιάζω κοιτούσε κάθε μου κίνηση και πλησίαζε να πάει στο σημείο που της κρεμούσα το τσαμπί για να φάει , ξεκίνησα με ολόκληρο το τσαμπί να μην το δένω πλέον αλλά να το κρατάω στα χέρια μου .
Όταν έβλεπα ότι το πουλάκι δεν χρειαζόταν να το προσεγγίζω εγώ ώστε να φάει πλησιάζοντας το σημείο που καθόταν αλλά ερχόταν μόνη της εκεί που είχα εγώ το χέρι μου , τότε  το τσαμπί το έκοψα στη μέση (δίνοντας το 1/2 του αρχικού) . 
Όσο έβλεπα ότι η Μόκα το δεχόταν και έτρωγε με ευχαρίστηση και άγγιζε τα δάκτυλα μου τότε μείωνα όλο και περισσότερο το κεχρί δίνοντας το 1/4 κοκ. 
Τελικά φτάσαμε στο σημείο να τρώει σποράκι σποράκι το κεχρί από το δάκτυλο μου μιας και πλέον γνώριζε το δάκτυλο και τον σπόρο . 
Παράλληλα έδινα και ηλιόσπορο που λατρεύει . 
Βλέποντας ότι της αρέσει να τρώει από το χέρι μου , άρχιζα να δίνω και άλλες τροφές όπως αυγό το οποίο αρχικά το έτρωγε μόνο από το χέρι μου και όχι από κάπου αλλού . 
Αυτό μου έδειξε ότι το πουλί με εμπιστεύεται στο τι του δίνω οπότε ξεκίνησα να σκέφτομαι πως θα την προσεγγίσω να ανέβει πάνω στο δάκτυλο μου . 
Εφόσον η Μόκα πλέον έπινε νερό από το χέρι μου , έτρωγε από το χέρι μου και δεχόταν το άγγιγμα του δακτύλου μου στο ράμφος της και στο κεφάλι αποφάσισα να την μάθω να ανεβαίνει στην παλάμη μου . 
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν να βάζω τροφή σε όλη μου την παλάμη μου , μπόλικη τροφή να μην φαίνεται καθόλου το χέρι μου ώστε το πουλάκι να μην νιώσει ούτε στιγμή φοβισμένο . 
Με τον καιρό η Μόκα ξεκίνησε να σκαλίζει τα σπόρια από το χέρι μου και να ψάχνει τα σπόρια που ήθελε με αποτέλεσμα να αγγίζει και να έρχεται σε σωματική και οπτική επαφή με το χέρι μου οπότε με τον καιρό το συνήθισε . 
Τότε λοιπόν κατάλαβα ότι πρέπει να μειώσω τροφή και έτσι έκανα μείωνα συνέχεια την ποσότητα και έβαζα την τροφή όλο και πιο κοντά στον καρπό μου αφήνοντας γυμνά τα δάκτυλα μου . 
Αρχικά εκείνη έβαζε το ένα πόδι στο γυμνό μέρος και μετά έφευγε ή έψαχνε άλλο τρόπο να φτάσει τα σπόρια ! 
Τελικά , ανέβαινε ολόκληρη πάνω και έβοσκε και όταν τελείωναν τα σπόρια έφευγε . Φυσικά , αν την πίεζα να φάει με λιγότερη ποσότητα δεν διαπραγματευόταν , απλά δάγκωνε και έφευγε . 
Γυμνή την παλάμη όμως την φοβάται ακόμα και τώρα οπότε δεν προχώρησα την προσπάθεια εξημέρωσης μέσω της παλάμης . 
Προσπάθησα να την μάθω να ανεβαίνει στο δάκτυλο το οποίο ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα πως να το κάνω απλά πλησίαζα με το δάκτυλο μου και εκείνη με δάγκωνε και έφευγα χαχαχα 
Μια μέρα λοιπόν έβαλα ένα γάντι και την πλησίασα και επειδή δεν πονούσα στο δάγκωμα της τελικά εκείνη ανέβηκε . Συμπέρανα λοιπόν πως θα ανέβαινε κάπου που θα ήξερε ότι θα είναι ασφαλής , με το να με δαγκώνει και εγώ να φεύγω δεν έδειχνα ασφάλεια ή θάρρος οπότε γιατί να εμπιστευτεί να ανέβει ; Το γάντι όμως δεν θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα μου οπότε είπα πως είτε θα καταφέρω κάτι χωρίς Σολομώντιες λύσεις είτε τα παρατάω .
Προσπάθησα λοιπόν στην θέση του δακτύλου μου να βάλω μια πατήθρα την οποία την ανέβηκε και ανέβαινε εκεί έως και πρότινος . 
Εφόσον πλέον ανέβαινε και στην πατήθρα ήρθε η ώρα να μάθει να βγαίνει έξω το οποίο ήταν λίγο πιο δύσκολο . 
Πριν κάνω ένα βήμα με τον παπαγάλο μου στην εξημέρωση έπρεπε να κάτσω και να σκεφτώ τι ακριβώς θα του ζητήσω και τι ακριβώς εκείνος θα νιώσει . 
Ζητώντας της να βγει έξω , είναι σαν να ζητάμε από μια χελώνα να αφήσει το καβούκι της και να βγει γυμνή έξω να κάνει μια βόλτα και μετά να επιστρέψει . Το κλουβί τους είναι το καταφύγιο τους , το σπίτι τους , η γυάλα τους , το κάστρο τους ... όλα όσα νιώθουν ασφάλεια . Αν βγουν από αυτό είναι τελείως εκτεθημένα  . 
Ξεκίνησα λοιπόν βάζοντας μια πατήθρα έξω από το κλουβί της και δένοντας δίπλα στην ανοιχτή πόρτα ένα κομμάτι κεχρί . Η Μόκα στην θέα της ανοιχτής πόρτας (τρωτό σημείο για το κάστρο της) πάθαινε πανικό ... 
Τελικά εφόσον είδε μετά από μια εβδομάδα ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι με το να είναι ανοιχτή πόρτα αποφάσισε να πάει και να φάει κεχρί . Σιγά σιγά όσο την έβλεπα να πλησιάζει με άνεση και όρεξη έβγαζα όλο και πιο έξω το κεχρί . 

Τελικά έβγαλα το κεχρί έξω και η Μόκα έφτανε μέχρι την πόρτα και μεταβολή και πίσω , λες και υπήρχε κάποιο φράγμα ... 
Μετά από μερικές μέρες βγήκε έξω , έτρωγε και έμπαινε πάλι μέσα ώσπου μια μέρα πέταξε στο δωμάτιο και τελικά προσγειώθηκε στο πάτωμα όπου με την πατήθρα που είχε μάθει να ανεβαίνει την γύρισα στο κλουβί της . 
Μετά δεν χρειαζόταν τίποτα άλλο από συνεχή εξάσκηση και έμαθε να πετάει σωστά , με όρεξη και να προσγειώνεται ακόμα καλύτερα . 

Όλα τα παραπάνω μου πήραν ένα ολόκληρο χρόνο να τα καταφέρω με τελευταίο μου αποτέλεσμα να κάθεται στο χέρι μου και να της δίνω φιλάκια ! 

Περίληψη : 

1) Αφήνουμε το πουλί να ηρεμεί όσο εκείνο θέλει έως ότου μας δείξει ότι θέλει λίγο από την προσοχή μας 
2) Ξεκινάμε την γνωριμία με το κεχρί απλά κρεμόντας το στο κλουβί μέσα
3) Όταν έχει συνηθίσει να το τρώει , το προσεγγίζουμε εμείς με το να κρατάμε το κεχρί 
4) Όσο δείχνει άνεση και αποδοχή με την παρουσία του χεριού μας , τόσο μικρότερο κομμάτι κεχρί δίνουμε 
5) Προχωράμε στην μέθοδο με την παλάμη ή στην μέθοδο με την πατήθρα ή με το δάκτυλο , όποιο από αυτό το πουλάκι μας νιώθει πιο άνετα 
6) Εφόσον έχουμε μια υπάκουη και σωστή αποδοχή στο step up τότε ανοίγουμε την πόρτα στο κλουβί και περιμένουμε υπομονετικά να βγει όταν εκείνο θέλει 
7) όταν βγει του δίνουμε χρόνο να πετάει και να μαθαίνει τα φτερά του και τις ικανότητες του 
8) ξεκινάμε την προσέγγιση για άλλες δραστηριότητες έξω από το κλουβί 

Γενικά σε όσους θέλουν να εξημερώσουν έναν παπαγάλο θέλω να τους πω ότι μην δώσετε σημασία τόσο στα παραπάνω όσο έγραψα τα οποία αποτελούν απλά την εμπειρία μου πάνω στην εξημέρωση ενός άγριου ενήλικου πουλιού - αυτά δεν σημαίνουν κάτι - κάθε πουλί είναι διαφορετικό και καθένα έχει δικά στάνταρ . 
Οι πραγματικές αρχές που πρέπει κατά την άποψη μου κάποιος να έχει για να εξημερώσει ένα παπαγάλο είναι τα εξής : 

1) Κανένας παπαγάλος δεν θέλει να εξημερωθεί , δεν είναι στην φύση του ! Μην περιμένουμε λοιπόν ότι επειδή εγώ θέλω εξημέρωση εκείνο θα πει ναι και θα έρθει να εξημερωθεί ... 

2) Δεν εξημερώνουμε τον παπαγάλο μας , τον βοηθάμε να μας εμπιστευτεί ! Κανένας παπαγάλος δεν είναι ήμερος , όλοι οι παπαγάλοι όταν θα έρθει η ώρα θα δείξουν την αγριότητα τους ! Αυτό που καλλιεργούμε και βλέπουμε είναι εμπιστοσύνη ! 

3) Πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και γνώση πάνω στην γλώσσα του σώματος ! Αν ξέρουμε ο παπαγάλος μας τι ζητάει ή η πράξη μας τι αποτέλεσμα είχε τότε όλα είναι εύκολα ! 
Με υπομονή βλέποντας το ζητούμενο βρίσκω το αποτέλεσμα ! 

4) Δεν πιέζουμε τον παπαγάλο μας να βγει ή δεν κάνουμε "καουμπόικες" λύσεις απλά και μόνο για να βγει το πουλί έξω ή να ανέβει στο χέρι ... Θα βγει επειδή εμπιστευεται να βγει , θα ανέβει γιατί εμπιστεύεται να ανέβει ! 

5) Αν δεν είσαι έτοιμος να έχεις έναν εξημερωμένο παπαγάλο , μην πας καν στην εξημέρωση .... 

Πως είμαστε έτοιμοι για εξημερωμένο παπαγάλο ; 
α) εχουμε χρόνο για τις πτήσεις του 
β) δεχόμαστε το ότι θα πετάει αρκετά μέσα στο σπίτι 
γ) δεχόμαστε ότι θα βρομίζει λίγο το μέρος 
δ) κατανοούμε ότι δεν θα είναι το σκυλάκι μας 

6) Αγάπησε πρώτα τα πουλάκι σου για το χρώμα του , το είδος του , την φωνή του , τον χαρακτήρα του και μετά αγάπησε την εξημέρωση του ! 


Καλή τύχη και υπομονή σε όποιον προσπαθεί την εξημέρωση !  :Anim 25:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποποποποποποποπο αφάνταστη βοήθεια σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο σας.Έχω κάνει ένα μικρό λαθάκι μέχρι στιγμής, έχω φέρει τα χέρια μου κοντά στο κλουβι αλλά ο Τίτο δεν πετάει από εδώ και από κει λέτε να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην συνέχεια

----------


## xrisam

Ας γράψω εγώ για τα σκατουλάκια μου...

Λοιπόν ο Ξερξάκος είναι  πολύ ιδιαίτερο πλάσμα (κάποιοι ξέρετε την ιστορία του...) θα τα πω στα  γρήγορα. Ήρθε στα χέρια μου πολύ ταλαιπωρημένος, με προβλήματα υγείας  (υπερκεράτωση, άσθμα, αβιταμίνωση, στρες, μη επιβεβαιωμένο πρόβλημα στο  συκώτι, κ.α) μεσα σε όλα και μια κύστη στην φτερούγα που του άφησε  κουσούρι να έχει λειψή φτερούγα. Έπιπλέον ήταν 4,5 - 5 ετών αγρίμι που  φώναζε όλη την ώρα και δεν το πλησίαζες με τίποτα. Με πολύ προσπάθεια φροντισα να  τον κάνω καλά πρώτα στην υγεία του και  με ατελείωτο μπλα-μπλα και  γλυκόλογα άρχισε να με εμπιστεύεται...εκείνος ήταν που μου έδειξε ότι  ήθελε να τον ξύσω στο κεφαλάκι σκύβοντας κάτω απο ένα στερεωμένο τσαμπί  κεχρι στο κλουβί. Το τσαμπί κεχρι λειτούργησε σαν "βούρτσα" και έτσι  κάναμε τα πρώτα μας χαδάκια, στην πορεία κάναμε φιλάκια και  χαριτωμενιές και σήμέρα αν και σε ημιάγρια κατάσταση (δεν ανεβαίνει στο  χέρι μου και φοβάται γενικά τα χέρια) μου τραγουδάει και του χαιδεύω τα  μαγουλάκια, βγαίνει απο το κλουβί και βοσκάει στον καναπέ και ίσως  ανέβει αγκαλίτσα μου.  :Youpi: 

Η Πηνελοπίτσα τώρα. Εδώ τα πράγματα ήταν  εύκολα, την πήραμε 18 μηνών εξημερωμένη αλλά έτυχε, μας διαλέξε η μαντάμ  και ήταν ερωτας με την πρώτη ματιά!!! :Love0001: 
Ωστόσο μπορεί να ανέβαινε στο  χέρι αλλά δεν ήθελε χάδια, έριχνε δάγκες!!! Αλλά ήταν θέμα χρόνου και  μέσα σε μερικές εβδομάδες και με μερικά γλυκόλογα όσο ήταν καραντίνα και  μας εμπιστεύτηκε η σουρλουλού μας!! 

Το κυριότερο με τα δύο μου πουλάκια για εμένα είναι το δέσιμο που έχει δημιουργηθεί μεταξύ μας, είναι κάτι απίστευτο... :Love0033: 

Κάθε πουλάκι είναι  διαφορετικό και θέλει τον χρόνο του και διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση, πρέπει  να άφήσουμε να μας εμπιστευτεί και εκείνο θα δείξει αν είναι έτοιμο ή  όχι να το αγγίξουμε/ προσσεγγίσουμε.  Όλα αυτά πάντα με καλή διάθεση,  αγάπη, υπομονη και δίχως βιασύνη και πείσματα. :wink:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αχουυ τι ωραιες ιστοριες.Επισης το μεσημερι που λαγοκοιμηθηκε, κοιμηθηκε στο ενα ποδαρακι

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα.
Και οι 3 απαντησεις μεχρι στιγμης των παιδιων,''φωναζουν'' 1 πραγμα:*ΑΓΑΠΗ* και *ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ*  στα φιλαρακια τους.
Ειδικα ο Μάριος,προσεγγισε το θεμα τοσο απολυτα,που δεν νομιζω να μπορει καποιος να προσθεσει ευκολα κατι,εκτος βεβαια απο τις δικες του εμπειριες.

Πάμε τωρα και σε μενα...
Μαλλον η Bella,με εξημερωσε,και οχι εγω αυτην :: .

2,3 πραγματα θα πω μόνο.
Καταρχην,αν δεν ειδες στο προφιλ μου,εχω ενα θηλυκο parrotlet.
Το πηρα περιπου 3 μηνων τον Ιουνιο του 15.
Στην αρχη,περιπου στις 10 μερες,εκανα λαθος και προσπαθησα να βγει εξω,αλλά αμεσως το καταλαβα και εκανα αυτο που πρεπει...
Εδωσα στο πουλακι το χρονο του,και ολα ηρθαν μονα τους.
Βεβαια οπως θα καταλαβαινεις,καθε ειδος πουλιου εχει και τις δικες του ιδιαιτεροτητες.
Απλα να πω, οτι η δικια μου,ενω ειχα διαβασει, οτι σχετικα ειναι ησυχα πουλακια(ειδικα τα θηλυκα),και ενω περιμενα να κανει ενα πιτ-πιτ :Fighting0029: 

σηκωνει τον κοσμο(για τα δικα μου δεδομενα).Ειδικα αν ειμαι σπιτι κ δεν της ανοιγω να βγει,τα παιρνει στο κρανιο.. :: 

Αυτα,να σου ζησει το πουλακι κ να επαναλαβω και παλι,αγαπη-σεβασμος-χρόνος.Τιποτα άλλο.

Υ.Γ:Μάλλον την εχω καλομαθει ή κακομαθει..Δυσκολευομαι να ξεχωρισω αυτες τις 2 εννοιες.
Ποιός μπορει ομως να αντισταθει σε ενα πρασινο μπιφτεκακι; :Love0033:  :rollhappy:  :Love0040:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Χάχα έλα ντε ποιος να τους αντισταθεί.Ειμαστε σε καλό δρόμο σήμερα καθαρίστηκε μπροστά μου.
Για να ακούσουμε και άλλους

----------


## petran

Καλημερα.
Σε λιγο καιρο θα καθεται στον ωμο σου και θα καθαριζεται ::  ::  :bye:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αχου πόσο χάρηκα με αυτό που μου είπατε.Μακάρι..!!

----------


## Silvia1990

Πραγματικά βλέπω τον Τάκη να αμφιταλαντευεται στο αν θα πατήσει! Δάγκωνε την παλάμη μου παρόλο που δεν είχα κεχρί εκεί! Μάλλον τσέκαρε να δει σταθερότητα! Και όλο να λέω τώρα θα πατήσει τώρα θα πατήσει! Βέβαια δεν τον αδικώ καθόλου διότι το πουλάκι μου είναι πολύ άγριο οπότε πάει πολύ κόντρα στην φύση του!

----------

